# Nihilum nicht mehr die beste Gilde?



## Soramac (29. August 2007)

Es gibt eine gute drängende Gilde die Nihilum vom 1. Platz schmeißen will.

Die Gilde *Forte* auf dem Server Kazzak (Allianz)

Hier könnt Ihr mal sehen, was der Schurke für Gegenstände trägt bzw. ein guter Krieger auch von der Gilde.


Man sieht im Arsenal das sie viele Twinks haben.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. August 2007)

Das hat nichts zu sagen dazu müßte man alle Spieler vergleichen.
Nur weil 3 oder 4 Leute aus der Gilde T6 Haben müßen sie nich unbedingt die besten sein.
Ausserdem überleg mal wieviele Firstkill´s "Nihilium" hatten und Forte hatte anscheinend keinen(bzw. mir nich bekannt^^)

Aber unmöglich ist nichts also gucken wir wie sich das entwickelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

@Méla23

Wie wärs mit ner anständigen Antwort(oder am besten gar keiner)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. August 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das hat nichts zu sagen dazu müßte man alle Spieler vergleichen.
> Nur weil 3 oder 4 Leute aus der Gilde T6 Haben müßen sie nich unbedingt die besten sein.


signed.
Gibt inzwischen eine Menge Realms und Gilden die MH clear haben und sich im Tempel rumtreiben/den Tempel ebenfalls clear haben... 
Also warten wir gespannt (?) auf neuen High-End_content und wer ihn am schnellsten durch hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (29. August 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> wayne?^^



Yes, Master? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (29. August 2007)

wie willst du im pve besser sein als jemand der dort das höchste ziel schon erreicht hat? und das auch noch vor dir ...


----------



## Patricko (29. August 2007)

Genau Wyane? 

Außerdem sagt T6 nicht alles...


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Genau Wyane?
> 
> Außerdem sagt T6 nicht alles...



Wisst ist überhaupt was ''wayne'' heisst?,

1. wird wayne klein geschrieben

2. schreibt man nicht Deutsch und English in einem Satz, oder ist das überhaupt ein Satz ''Genau Wyane? ''

Ich wollte hier normale Kommentare hören und keine sinnlose die Ihren Beiträge Zähler erhöhen wollen. (bu1bb)


----------



## Zorkal (29. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt nicht ein...


----------



## saphyroth (29. August 2007)

@Zorkal: Cool^^

zum thema: Was man vergleichen müsste wäre: 
Ausrüstung der gildenmember
Wie schnell sie black temple fertig hatten
wie gut ihre taktik ist
wie viele wipes sie haben
und und und...

is im endeffekt völlig banane wer die beste gilde is


----------



## Patricko (29. August 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wisst ist überhaupt was ''wayne'' heisst?,
> 
> 1. wird wayne klein geschrieben
> 
> ...




1. Dieser Theard ist unnötig.

2. Wie oben gesagt , kann keine Gilde Nihilium mehr einholen im moment.

3. Wenn du klugscheissen willst dann auf Yahoo Clever ...

4. Man kann keine ordentlichen Beiträge schrieben außer , siehe 2 .


Zum Thema:


Nihilum war eben schneller .

Ob sie ne bessere Taktik haben kann man nicht beurteilen..

Und die Ausrüstung sagt auch nicht so viel aus.

Nihilium hat in 1-2 Woche schnell alles fertig gemacht und haben jetzt genug Zeit für andere sachen...

Wenn ich mir so die Gilde angucke , haben die schon bestimmt mehrmals  BT clear wegen den Illdian Schwertern und so...


----------



## Isegrim (29. August 2007)

Bei bosskillers.com wird - nach Nihilum, Curse und DnT - Forte mittlerweile als Nr. 4 geführt. (Das Bewertungskriterium dort ist hptsl. das Datum eines Bosskills bzw. der Platz in der Rangfolge dieses Kills weltweit.)

Aber wie andere schon richtig geschrieben haben: Der Begriff „beste Gilde“ ist dehnbar wie Gummi. Man kann höchstens einen bestimmten Aspekt herauspicken, z.B. die meisten weltweit ersten Kills.


----------



## Roch (29. August 2007)

euda das is ja wahnsinn von denen hat einer Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth

hir is der link zu den char: Link
wo droppt die waffe überhaupt

die typen müssen raiden bis zum umfalln


----------



## Isegrim (29. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du hättest auch einfach den Namen des Gegenstandes in der Blasc-Suche oder der DB-Maske eingeben können...

Wenn es dich glücklich macht: Ihre Schurkin Celalia besitzt sogar das komplette Kriegsglevenset.


----------



## MethMan (29. August 2007)

Das sind nicht die besten sondern die erfolgreichen gilden.WOW die haben coole na und? Für mich ist meine gilde die beste den dort habe ich spass beim raiden oder sonstiges.


----------



## Tikume (29. August 2007)

MethMan schrieb:


> Das sind nicht die besten sondern die erfolgreichen gilden.WOW die haben coole na und? Für mich ist meine gilde die beste den dort habe ich spass beim raiden oder sonstiges.



Ist halt immer die Frage was man als Maßstab nimmt, aber ich stimme Dir zu. Ob eine Gilde "gut" ist, definiert sich für mich auch an anderen Dingen als irgendwelchen Raiderfolgen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. August 2007)

fein. sie haben dropp-glück. also sind sie die besten


----------



## DoNsen (30. August 2007)

oida oO

Die Tatsache welche Gilde besser ist lässt sich nicht an tollen orangen Sachen im Arsenal festmachen.
Fakt ist, das Nihilum im PvE-Bereich als ERSTES ALLES durch hatte, und somit die besten sind. Zu der Sache mit den Taktiken und Anzahl der Wiped: Wer beim Marathon lauf ein Kasten Bier mitschleppt ist meiner Meinung nach auch besser, cooler, lustiger; aber nunmal nicht erster.

Btw: Tut man PvP und PvE zusammen, würde ich MYM (also Curse) z.Zt. auf Platz 1 sehen.


----------



## b1ubb (30. August 2007)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> wie willst du im pve besser sein als jemand der dort das höchste ziel schon erreicht hat? und das auch noch vor dir ...




also ich würde mal sagen das fast der richtigiste post hier 
der auch zum thema past ... 

die gilde forte kann max. schaun das sie dann bei lvl 80 vielleicht einen firstkill macht, ansonsten is da nicht viel zu holen .... 

zur zeit kann keine gilde besser sein als nilihium ... 
da sie ersten am meisten illidian gelegt haben 
und das als erster ... also gibts keine gilde die das toppen kan !


----------



## Soramac (30. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> also ich würde mal sagen das fast der richtigiste post hier
> der auch zum thema past ...
> 
> die gilde forte kann max. schaun das sie dann bei lvl 80 vielleicht einen firstkill macht, ansonsten is da nicht viel zu holen ....
> ...



Das mag sein, aber vielleicht hatte Nihilum zu dem Punkt mehr Zeit zu raiden als Forte. Nihilum hat zuerst Illidian gekillt, aber dann eventuell aufgehört zu raiden. Damit hat Forte aufgeholt und die Leute von der Gilde tragen alle bessere Gegenstände/Waffen als Leute von Nihilum.


----------



## DoNsen (30. August 2007)

Nehmen wir wieder den Marathon-Läufer.
Er ist als erstes im Ziel, im kann egal sein, ob seine Hintermänner die besseren Laufschuhe haben, oder öfter auf dem Laufband üben. Er ist nämlich schon erster.


----------



## Amarillo (30. August 2007)

Kurz und knapp: 

Absolut uninteressant was andere so drauf haben.
Eifert ihr vor Geilheit solchen Leuten hinterher? Armseelig!

Aber das sind genau die Personen die der Meinung sind, alles und jeden aufdrängen zu müssen IMBA (was für ein bescheuertes Wort) zu sein.


----------



## b1ubb (30. August 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber vielleicht hatte Nihilum zu dem Punkt mehr Zeit zu raiden als Forte. Nihilum hat zuerst Illidian gekillt, aber dann eventuell aufgehört zu raiden. Damit hat Forte aufgeholt und die Leute von der Gilde tragen alle bessere Gegenstände/Waffen als Leute von Nihilum.






DoNsen schrieb:


> Nehmen wir wieder den Marathon-Läufer.
> Er ist als erstes im Ziel, im kann egal sein, ob seine Hintermänner die besseren Laufschuhe haben, oder öfter auf dem Laufband üben. Er ist nämlich schon erster.



also ich hätte jetzt nichts besseres gefunde darauf ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn nilihum erst wieder beim nächsten addon aktiv wird ... 
und die leute von "fred" oder whatever bis zu dem addon lvl und die schon t6 enchanten müssen 

und dann nilihum wieder fistkills hat, ist es scheißegal wer "fred" ist !


----------



## dejaspeed (30. August 2007)

> Nehmen wir wieder den Marathon-Läufer.
> Er ist als erstes im Ziel, im kann egal sein, ob seine Hintermänner die besseren Laufschuhe haben, oder öfter auf dem Laufband üben. Er ist nämlich schon erster.




Aber was nützt der Sieg des einzelnen, wenn der Rest seines Teams kläglich versagt.
Die Krone erntet das Team was als Team agiert und somit auch gewinnt, da kann der einzelne Läufer hundertmal als erster in Ziel laufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(jaja ich weis aber ich habe etwas langeweile und das passt zum Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Sydneyfox (30. August 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber vielleicht hatte Nihilum zu dem Punkt mehr Zeit zu raiden als Forte. Nihilum hat zuerst Illidian gekillt, aber dann eventuell aufgehört zu raiden. Damit hat Forte aufgeholt und die Leute von der Gilde tragen alle bessere Gegenstände/Waffen als Leute von Nihilum.



Nein, aufgehört haben sie nicht. Wenn du auf die DKP-Seite von Nihilum gehst (*klick*) wirst du feststellen, dass sie immer noch jede Woche BT/Hyial raiden. Und das Forte das Dropp-Luck gehabt hat, und die Legendarys gedroppt sind, heisst doch nicht, dass Nihilum schlechter ist... o_O

Btw, wenn du dir die Nihilum-Member im Arsenal anschaust, wirste auch einige finden die 4 T6 an haben (5 Teile lohnen eher nicht, da der Setbonus bei 4 erreicht ist, und es meistens noch bessere Items gibt).

Und wenn ihr jetzt sagt, ich sei ein Fanboy von Nihilum habt ihr recht, aber nur weil ich mal im Urlaub Nme (auch bekannt als Clinkz) getroffen habe und mich mit ihm sehr gut unterhalten habe (so seltsam es klingt, aber auch Nihilum-Leute machen Urlaub).

Just my 2 Cents

LG Sydneyfox


----------



## Zorkal (30. August 2007)

Sydneyfox schrieb:


> Nein, aufgehört haben sie nicht. Wenn du auf die DKP-Seite von Nihilum gehst (*klick*) wirst du feststellen, dass sie immer noch jede Woche BT/Hyial raiden. Und das Forte das Dropp-Luck gehabt hat, und die Legendarys gedroppt sind, heisst doch nicht, dass Nihilum schlechter ist... o_O
> 
> Btw, wenn du dir die Nihilum-Member im Arsenal anschaust, wirste auch einige finden die 4 T6 an haben (5 Teile lohnen eher nicht, da der Setbonus bei 4 erreicht ist, und es meistens noch bessere Items gibt).
> 
> ...


Wie hast du ihn erkannt?(Nur aus Intresse)


----------



## Sydneyfox (30. August 2007)

War in einer Bar und hab mitbekommen, wie er mit einem Kollegen über WoW geredet hat. Joa... wies halt so ist mit etwas Alkohol intus... man spricht ihn an und kommt ins Gespräch... dass er Nme wusste ich zuerst gar nicht (damals war er noch mit seinem Mage unterwegs)... joa.. seither sind wir halt im ICQ und schreiben uns abundzu... so von Hexer zu Hexer ^^


----------



## bane1 (1. April 2008)

also erstma nihilium war/bzw ist eine sehr gute gilde.
sie sind in der liste auf platz eins und werden es wie es aussieht auch bleiben.
was aber net heißt das alles andere schlecht ist.
es gibt auch andere sehr gute gilden wie z.B. for the hord.
aba das entscheidene ist ob einem die gilde auch gefällt also wenn ich yetz zum beispiel in nihilium wär und die leute scheisse im ts und so redn und einen beleidigen und überhaupt totel nervn was bringt mir das dann da eh ich doch lieba zu ner gilde die vielleicht erstma bei ssc anfängt aber die dafür auch wieder den spaß am spiel zurügbringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (1. April 2008)

wenn nihilium von jemandem überholt wird, dann von "for the horde" und von sonst keinem.. nihilium is deswegen nich mehr die äußerste spitze, weil die es nich mehr so haben wie im sommer, da musste man bei ihnen 15h am tag online sein als pflicht, aber das habe sich anscheinend geändert, soviel dazu ^-^


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. April 2008)

Ist doch jetzt egal... Nihilum gibts eh nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastek (1. April 2008)

das nihulum nicht mehr erster ist liegt daran dass es die gilde nichtmehr gibt
sie wurde aufgelöst =(


----------



## jainza (1. April 2008)

lol ihr glaubt auch alles
guck mal aufs datum...1er april und so

&#8364;:auf druck von anderen ziehe ich die allgemeine aussage zurück und behaupte,dass ich persönlich dneke das es ein "aprilscherz" von denen is..wait and see 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkari (1. April 2008)

Naja, die Meldung ist von gestern, wäre etwas verfrüht für einen aprilscherz


----------



## Shibbey (1. April 2008)

da das am 31. geschrieben wurde, ist das wohl kein aprilscherz... >.<...
also, erst informieren, dann was von scherzen labern :>


----------



## Xerodod (1. April 2008)

Die News wurde ne Halbe Stunde vor Mitternacht gepostet.


----------



## Efgrib (1. April 2008)

WENN es ein aprilscherz ist, dann ists mit abstand der beste dieses jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (1. April 2008)

hallo leute schon mal was von zeitzonen gehöhrt? ne in amerika haben die 1 april wenn wir noch ins bett geht? und ez haben die echt 30 min vor mitternacht(unsre zeit) son scheiss geschrieben und ihr glaubt es alle??? geht raus leute da is rl!!


so far


----------



## The Metal (1. April 2008)

warum führen mich beide schurken-links auf eine 10er draenei schamanin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht wenig sinn oder?


----------



## Flipsy (1. April 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es gibt eine gute drängende Gilde die Nihilum vom 1. Platz schmeißen will.
> 
> Die Gilde *Forte* auf dem Server Kazzak (Allianz)
> 
> ...




Mein Gott ich lach mich weg .....

Komm mal aufen server Nozdormu da sind 2 top gilden , in jede sind über 40 spieler mit voll t6 und s3 und rennen schon wie die beklopten  sonnebrunnen.....

und von den schreibt auch keiner was , also meinste dan intressiert einen ob da ne Gilde Forte gibt die besser sein soll als Nihilum ... HAHAHA

Ausserdem ging es bei Nihilum nicht nur um das equip sondern sie konnten einfach perfekt zusammen spielen und haben deshalb so viel und schnell was erreicht ....


----------



## Isegrim (1. April 2008)

The schrieb:


> warum führen mich beide schurken-links auf eine 10er draenei schamanin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Flipsy schrieb:


> Mein Gott ich lach mich weg .....
> 
> Komm mal aufen server Nozdormu da sind 2 top gilden , in jede sind über 40 spieler mit voll t6 und s3 und rennen schon wie die beklopten  sonnebrunnen.....
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0wned by Threaderstellungsdatum.


----------



## CRUSH111 (1. April 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp:
> 
> Absolut uninteressant was andere so drauf haben.
> Eifert ihr vor Geilheit solchen Leuten hinterher? Armseelig!
> ...


absolut meine meinung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. April 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manche Threads entwickeln sich (unabsichtlich) in äußerst amüsante Richtungen, gell? :>


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (2. April 2008)

Mir persönlich ist es total egal, welche Gilde mit ihrem Content wie weit vorangeschritten ist!
Wichtig finde ich eher, das man mit seiner eigenen Gilde, zusammen neue "Content-Schwellen" erreichen kann, und dafür auch arbeitet und Spaß dabei hat!
Wen interessiert es, ob Nihilum nun schon 50 mal illidan genuked hat, oder nicht, sie sind gut, keine Frage, aber die einen haben mehr Zeit für das Game und andere wiederum weniger, sind aber dadurch nciht unbedingt schlechter, nur weil sie sich mehr Zeit für die Sache nehmen ... Schwanzvergleiche und Pauschalisierungen sind totaler Blödsinn...


----------



## theriggiboy (2. April 2008)

sorry aber bei mir zeigs nen lvl 10 shami an
also....^^

Edit: mal thread durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die gilde forte scheint aufgelöst zu sein


----------



## teh_jack (2. April 2008)

Ich versteh jetzt nicht warum das alle sofort als Fakt festgehalten haben. Wenn Nihilum sich tatsaechlich aufloest haben sie sich zumind einen denkbar unguenstigen Zeitpunkt ausgesucht:
Heute ist der 1. April, was das ganze schon ziemlich unglaublich erscheinen  laesst (und ja ich weiss, dass es Gestern gepostet wurde, aber bedenkt bitte, dass es 3min vor 12 war und ausserdem kann das mit verschiedenen  Zeitverschiebungen gut hinkommen). Zweitens wuerde es mich doch wundern, wenn die jetzt genau nach dem Release von 2.4 aufhoeren, denn auch wenn die in ihren "Abschiedsbrief" angeblichen den neuen Patch total kritisieren, koennten die wenigstens noch versuchen ein paar letzte first Kills zu machen, immerhin haben die sich ja lang genug dafuer ausgeruestet.

Dessweiteren find ich die genannten Gruende auch eher unglaubwuerdig, denn was ist bitte falsch daran zu versuchen den Inhalt der am meisten von Blizzard angpriesen wuerd auch fuer die groessere Masse zugaenglich zu machen (zumind teilweise). Und auch wenn Nihilum eine echt Top Gilde ist haben die nicht die Spielinhalte fuer sich gepachtet! Ausserdem gleicht dieser Content ja ziemlich der Oeffnung von Ahn'Quiraj und da hat sich ja auch keiner beschwert.

Ich nehme auch diesen ganzen Leuten, die jetzt ploetzlich sagen "WoW ist schlecht geworden mit 2.4" nicht so wirklich ab, dass es deren eigene Meinung ist.
Bis vor ein paar Tagen hat sich noch jeder so auf den Patch gefreut und jeder fast was der Inhalt ist und nur weil jetzt die Top Spieler sagen, dass es schlecht ist muss jetzt jeder andere der was auf sich haelt natuerlich auch sagen das WoW schlecht ist und er wechselt -.-

Mein Fazit: Bratet nicht die ungefangen Fische, wartet mal was morgen bei Nihilum auf der Seite steht, bevor ihr hier mit dem grossen Rumgewhine anfant!

//Edit:
Hier noch eben von der offiziellen Nihilum Page:
*April Fools!
Don't worry - Nihilum remains. Sorry for the scare everyone! )*
(http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/)

Soviel dazu....


----------



## bma (2. April 2008)

Mittlerweile glaub ich das SK Gaming Pve die besten der Welt sind hmm? nix Nihilum ^^
laut http://www.bosskillers.com/ sind die Top Gilde atm, 

so da ich nicht mehr WoW-Aktiv bin aber noch bissel interesse daran hab wer die besten sind ^^ wollte ich mal euch fragen woher zum Teufel die aufeinmal herkommen ?!


no flames thx -.-


----------



## hufranz2007 (2. April 2008)

wayne

die 2te


----------



## Nahira (2. April 2008)

SK-Gaming ist das ehemalige Curse.

Curse tut sich mit Meet your Makers zusammen -> Klappt nicht wie sies wollten und sie schließen sich SK an.

SK-Gaming hat den 3. Boss Felmyst World-First gedownt.

Desweiteren ist Bosskillers ungenau denn einige Worldfirsts werden den falschen Gilden zugeschrieben und Nihilum hat die ersten drei bosse(die sie schon down haben - seit Tagen) nichtmal da eingetragen.

Wieso? Nihilum sagt: Die ersten 3 Bosse kümmern sie nen scheiss. Tausende Gilden konnten Kalecgos -> brutallus und Felmyst auf dem PTR testen nur Nihilum und viele andere Europäische Gilden hatten nicht das Glück auf den PTR zu kommen. Manche aber schon und konnten sich einüben.

Twin Eredars(4ter Boss) -> M'uru (5ter) und Kil'Jaeden wurden kaum oder garnicht getestet auf den PTR's und ab da will Nihilum und da bin ich mir 101% sicher die Firstkills bekommen.

Klingt wie eine billige entschuldigung? Tja, kümmert Nihilum wenig. Schert mich auch nicht. Ich stimme zu. Die PTR situation in EU war untragbar(Auf meinem PTR account war irgend ein Allianz druid von wem anders, und mein Hexer ist auch bei wem anders gelandet + Character kopie hat wochen lang nicht getan)

Erleuchtet?


----------



## Nahira (2. April 2008)

Delete plz. Schnellantwort funktion doppelpostet.


----------



## Mofriese (2. April 2008)

Aha


----------



## bma (2. April 2008)

SK Gaming MACHTS !!!   nix Nihilum Forte Affenjungs pff  sind zwar DIE Top Gilden, die besten sind SK Gaming, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal schaun was die so im neuen Addon first legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (2. April 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Mittlerweile glaub ich das SK Gaming Pve die besten der Welt sind hmm? nix Nihilum ^^
> laut http://www.bosskillers.com/ sind die Top Gilde atm,
> 
> so da ich nicht mehr WoW-Aktiv bin aber noch bissel interesse daran hab wer die besten sind ^^ wollte ich mal euch fragen woher zum Teufel die aufeinmal herkommen ?!
> no flames thx -.-



Wenn du auf deinen Link klickst wirst du sehen dass rechts immer noch als Nr 1 Gilde Nihilum eingetragen ist.

SK Gaming an zweiter Stelle.

Is ja im Endeffekt egal wer an erster, zweiter oder dritter Stelle steht. irgendwann sind auch wieder viele Raids durch und dann interessiert es keinen mehr wer den Firstkill hat.


----------



## Faulmaul (2. April 2008)

ich finde dieses fanboy/girlgehabe irgendwie etwas seltsam; braucht ihr so viele Idole weil ihr keine eigenen Ziele habt oder weil ihr euch die Verwirklichung nicht zutraut?

irgendwie erinnert mich dieser Schwachsin an "Es lebe der der Sport" von Rainhard Fendrich....

vielleicht verstehen mich einige nicht, aber ich schau mir auch keine Sportübertragungen im TV an, weil ich denke es macht mehr sinn selber kicken zu gehen als irgendwem zuzusehen


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

omfg, wayne , echt alter


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es gibt eine gute drängende Gilde die Nihilum vom 1. Platz schmeißen will.
> 
> Die Gilde *Forte* auf dem Server Kazzak (Allianz)
> 
> ...




....
...........
der hat t6 der ist imba .. WAAA
wow ich war auch schon mit ner t6 gruppe in ner nonhero ^^ und nun? sind die auch die bste gilde WAAA?

NEIN..
BT haben bei uns (pvp server) 4 alli gilden und kp wieviele hordler clear .. wayne auf forte


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> vielleicht verstehen mich einige nicht, aber ich schau mir auch keine Sportübertragungen im TV an, weil ich denke es macht mehr sinn selber kicken zu gehen als irgendwem zuzusehen


Genau. Deswegen schaue ich inzwischen auch keine Formel 1 mehr.
Ich hab mir vom letzten Taschengeld meinen eigenen Boliden gekauft und zum Geburtstag gibt's die Rennstrecke dazu. Selber F1 fahren macht viel mehr Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find's immer etwas seltsam, daß Leute, denen das Thema angeblich am Hintern vorbeigeht trotzdem die entsprechenden Threads lesen und ihr Meinung hinterlassen.

Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Fanboy, aber mich interessieren die Rankings/Firstkills trotzdem...


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen es macht auch noch einen grossen Unterschied ob man nun in die Inis reingeht und genau weis was auf einem zu kommt oder wie Nihilum erst mal herausfinden muss was macht denn der Boss überhaupt.

Ob Forte wirklich so gut ist sehen wir dann beim neuen Addon wenn noch keiner weiss wie die neuen Boss funktionieren.


----------



## Dokagero (2. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ....
> ...........
> der hat t6 der ist imba .. WAAA
> wow ich war auch schon mit ner t6 gruppe in ner nonhero ^^ und nun? sind die auch die bste gilde WAAA?
> ...


Nebenbei: Nihilum hat sich aufgelöst...


----------



## Arido (2. April 2008)

Göttlich!

@Dalmus

Nicht alles verraten.


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2008)

Dokagero schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Nihilum hat sich aufgelöst...


Nebenbei: Haben sie nicht, das war nur ein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Tolan (2. April 2008)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Soooo Latte wer erster ,zweiter oder so ist.


----------



## Omidas (2. April 2008)

So nebenbei der Thread ist 6 7 Monate alt

/close

Edit: rechnen sollte ich schön können.


----------



## Zenti (2. April 2008)

Soll ich euch mal was erzählen:

SK hat die ersten 3 World Firsts im Sonnenbrunnen gemacht!!! Hilfe, Nihilum ist abserviert!!

ABER: Wie wir gestern aus der angeblichen Auflösungsmeldung entnehmen konnten, ist es nur Kil'jeaden, der interessiert.

Daraus folgt: Nihilum wird mit 95%-iger Sicherheit den Kil'jeaden firstkill machen, und dann sind sie wieder die Helden der Nation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (2. April 2008)

wie ich seh is nihilum auf platz 18 der welt und wie man im arsenal erkennt hat sich nihilum aufgelöst
oder sie machen eine auszeit ka aber auf jedenfall is es nich mehr das nihilum das es mal war


----------



## BirKenH4ier (2. April 2008)

und ein weiterer unnötiger vollkommen jedem am arsch vorbei gehender Threat gz!


----------



## Sercani (2. April 2008)

Wartet auf WotLK dann könnt ihr vllt sagen die und die Gilde ist besser als Nihilum


----------



## rundweich (2. April 2008)

man kann es nur immer wieder sagen 

eq<skill

außerdem hatte nihilum zum beispiel kein bossmods für ihre firstkills zu verfügung

lg


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: Soooo Latte wer erster ,zweiter oder so ist.


Ich bin wirklich froh, daß Du uns mitteilst, daß Dich dieses Thema nicht interessiert.
Wie hätten wir alle ohne diese wichtige Information weiterleben können?

Btw: "TEAR DOWN THESE GATES!"

Edit: 
@BirKenH4ier: Auch Dir einen herzlichen Dank.
@Zenti: Curse hat afaik nicht alle 3 Firstkills gemacht in Sunwell.

Edit2:
@Zenti:
# V A N Q U I S H (US-Cho'gall) was the first guild to kill Kalecgos.
# Blood Legion (US-Illidan) was the first guild to kill Brutallus.
# Curse / SK-Gaming was the first guild to kill Felmyst.

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=5689.0

Edit3:
_Nur so btw, wenn es bei uns der 1. April um 0:00 uhr ist, ist es bei denen spätestend(in manchen teilen aucn noch früher...Zeitzonen und so^^): 31.März um 17:00 Uhr... Also en bissal früh, für'n April Scherz... Deshalb stimmt deine Aussage ganz und gar net._

Öhm... wo meinst Du denn ist "bei denen"?
Kungen ist aus... Schweden glaub ich?
Ok, wenn bei uns 0:00 ist, dann ist in Schweden 17:00... nun weiß ich mit Sicherheit, daß damals meine 5 in Erdkunde gerechtfertigt war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (2. April 2008)

Moonnight@Blackrock schrieb:


> hallo leute schon mal was von zeitzonen gehöhrt? ne in amerika haben die 1 april wenn wir noch ins bett geht? und ez haben die echt 30 min vor mitternacht(unsre zeit) son scheiss geschrieben und ihr glaubt es alle??? geht raus leute da is rl!!
> so far



Nur so btw, wenn es bei uns der 1. April um 0:00 uhr ist, ist es bei denen spätestend(in manchen teilen aucn noch früher...Zeitzonen und so^^): 31.März um 17:00 Uhr... Also en bissal früh, für'n April Scherz... Deshalb stimmt deine Aussage ganz und gar net. 

B2t: Warum closed ihr den Thread net, so'n 1mal poster, hat den wieder ausgegraben. Erstellt en neuen oder sonstwas. Achja, iwie sind die high gilden doch egal.


----------



## Kellner38 (2. April 2008)

APRIL FOOLS!

Don't worry - Nihilum remains. Sorry for the scare everyone! )


Hi all,

The "Nihilum quits" story is an elaborate April fools joke that we tried to carry out as realistically as possible, hence the /gquit in-game and people joining other guilds. We're very thankful for the attention and appreciation that people have shown us, we had no idea that so many  care so much about our little guild; We love you all too! - This website exist as the means for us to give back to you guys, the community. You can expect a lot of cool stuff for you all to view and read throughout Sunwell.


----------



## Natsumee (2. April 2008)

wäre eigendlich kein untergang wen die sich auflösen ich meine gibt noch andere gilden ....

mfg


----------



## Yunita (2. April 2008)

roflcopter 

Nihilum hatt heute auf ihrer eigenen seite geschrieben das ein april scherz war...

erst infomieren..dan behaupten...

Nya und em mir ises erhlich gesagt auch egal ob die nun nr. 1 sind oder net...

mich intersiert nur bva 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (2. April 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wisst ist überhaupt was ''wayne'' heisst?,
> 
> 1. wird wayne klein geschrieben
> 
> ...



Wo haben Du Deutsch gekauft? * ironie off *  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. April 2008)

Nun ich finde es schon wichtig, das Nihilum die beste Gilde bleibt!!

Ich hab jetzt drei Jahre gebraucht um mir dem Namen von diesem Kasperverein zu merken, damit ich nicht immer fragen muss: "Hää wer ist das", weil ich denke das ist ein Char-Name.
Und ich hab echt keine Böcke mich wieder umzugewöhnen.

Also Nihilumse strengt auch an, aber feste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2008)

*Nur mal zur Info für die Leute die denken die können hier nochmal auf cool machen, der Thread ist schon über 6 Monate alt und hat garnichts nicht mal im geringsten mit dem Aprilscherz von Nihilum zu tun.*


----------



## kescho (2. April 2008)

ok schon wieda eind ummer theard von einen verzwifelten fan oh mein gott nihilum sackt ab hallo solange man selbst nich in der gilde ist is es doch egal sorg mal lieber dafür das deine gilde bessa wird 

und warum seid ihr ständig aus deren hp um zu sehn ob sie noch genauso wie früher sind 
1. ihr seid da nich drinne
2. nihilum kennt euch nich mal und denen ist es auch egal wer ihr seid
3. wenn ihr schon eine bande von kellerkindern anbeten müsst tut das für euch und macht nich solche dummen theard auf


----------



## Motzer (2. April 2008)

hiho


also @ vorposter

bevor ich so eine antwort schreibe lass ich es lieber ganz bleiben.. ich denke es is klar warum x-|

@ topic

nunja es interressiert ein paar leute aber sonst.. nunja ich hab weiterhin spaß auch wenn sie "nichtmehr die beste gilde sind"



mfg
Mozzi


----------



## Vérwanord (2. April 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Wenn es dich glücklich macht: Ihre Schurkin Celalia besitzt sogar das komplette Kriegsglevenset.


 Woot? Bei mir kommt da eine level 10 Schamanin?! Charakter gelöscht?!


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> 1. ihr seid da nich drinne


Hm, und? Wo genau ist das Argument?


kescho schrieb:


> 2. nihilum kennt euch nich mal und denen ist es auch egal wer ihr seid


Joa... "The Cure" wissen mit Sicherheit auch nicht wer ich bin. Trotzdem war ich neulich bei denen auf dem Konzert. Who cares a lot?


kescho schrieb:


> 3. wenn ihr schon eine bande von kellerkindern anbeten müsst tut das für euch und macht nich solche dummen theard auf


Bestimmst Du welche Threads dumm sind und welche nicht?
Woher nimmst Du das Recht andere als Kellerkind zu bezeichnen?
Und warum zum Henker postest Du in dem Thread, wenn er doch so dumm ist?
Fragen über Fragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw.: Egal wie alt der Thread auch ist - durch Sunwell wird er wieder relativ aktuell. Und nu isser eh wieder auf Seite 1, von daher kann man ihn ja auch weiterhin nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (3. April 2008)

wayne!!


----------



## Turican (3. April 2008)

> Nihilum nicht mehr die beste Gilde?



schnell ungleich gut


----------



## hufranz2007 (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich zogg für mich nicht um andere zu beeindrucken


----------



## Khyzer (3. April 2008)

Im Endeffekt läuft es doch eh nur auf die Kills vom 5. und von Kil'jaeden hinaus. 

Jeder den ich Online kenne und jeder der hier im Forum geistert weiß um die Firstkillst von Nihilum im BT, sie hatten als erste Illidan down. Ohne Bossmods, ohne Erklärung, alles selbst probiert etc. Grund für ihren langen Platz 1 in der Weltrangliste.

Nihilum selber hatte dieses Mal Probleme mit dem Testen der Bosse, wie viele Gilden in Europa. Amerikanische Gilden etc. hatten Vorteile, alleine schon durch das frühere schalten der Server. Jetzt wo der Patch live ist und alle die ersten 3 Boss down haben und es um den wirklich "schweren" Content für diese Gilden geht, da kommt es nun wirklich darauf an. Nun haben wieder alle gleiche Ausgangschancen und die "besten" werden sich durchsetzen.

Ich bin mir sicher dass eine gute Gilde den Firstkill macht und bin auch guter Dinge, dass Kungen die Jungs einscheisst und es flutscht. Weil im Endeffekt erinnert sich jeder der WoW spielt auch knapp ein Jahr nach Add-On Release und ein halbes Jahr nach BT-Realease wer Illidan zuerst gelegt hat. Und nicht wer Free-Loot Najentus oder Rage Winterchill als erster geplättet hat. Es geht nur um den Endboss-Kill da hat Nihilum absolut recht. 

Was das "beste" angeht, so würde ich die Diskussion mal in eine andere Richtung lenken. Schaut man sich die Rangliste an, so sind quasi alle Top-Gilden gesponsort. SK Gaming sagt der Name schon, Nihilum mit Mouzsports etc. Die werden gesponsort zum gut sein. Aber wenn man sich Gilden wie Acumen (pre Patch World 50) und FtH anguckt, das sind im Endeffekt "casual" Player, die das neben RL etc. machen und es nicht ihr "Beruf" ist oder sie jemand dafür bezahlt. Wenn diese Gilden dann da mithalten können, dann finde ich das eher "skillig".


----------



## Mickiavelli (3. April 2008)

Jopp bin der selben Meinung wie mein Vorposter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Frage ist nur:
Werden die Bosse auf allen Servern gleichzeitig freigeschlatet oder kommt es da auf den Server fortschritt drauf an?


----------



## hödr (3. April 2008)

Ich Spiele momentan einen Level 30 Druiden....

Und? Wen interessiert es? 
Ich frag mich immer was daran so toll ist über Gilden zu schreiben die als 1. den Boss xx gekillt haben oder als 1. das Item xxx besitzen?

Wen es euch interessiert macht doch eine Fan Homepage und belastet damit nicht das buffed Forum....

Ich sehe das ggf. noch etwas altmodisch, aber ich spiele dieses Spiel um Spaß zu haben und nicht um einen virtuellen „Schwanzvergleich“ herzustellen!

Gruß


----------



## Sasatha (3. April 2008)

Mickiavelli schrieb:


> Jopp bin der selben Meinung wie mein Vorposter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soweit mir das bekannt ist, kommt es auf den server-fortschritt an!

und aus diesem punkt ergibt sich auch, dass es auch ganz anders kommen kann, und keine der "großen" gilden die first-kills holt.

@hödr
und was interesiert uns dein lvl 30 druide?
das ist ein wow-forum, und da gehört das hier dazu, also geh lieber lvln


----------



## Ekkiman (3. April 2008)

Würden sich doch alle mal so für Politik interessieren wie für Worldfirstkills.....in was für einem Land würden wir leben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Würden sich doch alle mal so für Politik interessieren wie für Worldfirstkills.....in was für einem Land würden wir leben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In einem Land voller Politiker... Gott steh uns bei...


----------



## Guibärchen (3. April 2008)

hödr schrieb:


> Ich Spiele momentan einen Level 30 Druiden....
> 
> Und? Wen interessiert es?
> Ich frag mich immer was daran so toll ist über Gilden zu schreiben die als 1. den Boss xx gekillt haben oder als 1. das Item xxx besitzen?


das du nen lvl 30 dudu zockt interessiert echt keinen... aber es interessiert auch keinen ob in der regionaliega buxdehude oder hasenloch das endspiel gewinnt

wer dagegen die EM oder WM gewinnt das is schon par nummern größer... Ich mag Fußball als vergeleich für die leistungen von top gilden!
Fußball war auch iwan ma nen spiel ^^ und ist es jetz auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn eine Gilde Platz 1 unter über 10Mio Spieler weltweit ist, ist das in meinen augen eine Leistung die was wert ist!


----------



## Inade (3. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wayne
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schließ ich mich an.

Was bringt und das ob sie nun die beste ist oder nicht?

mfg.


----------



## Redis (3. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich PVE überhaubt nicht und die besten Gilden erst recht nicht!

1. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr groß das 50% wenn nicht mehr in den besten Gilden arbeitslos sind.
2. Diese Leute haben keine Zukunft im rl
3. PVE hat wenig mit skill zu tun abgesehen von der Taktik sondern nur wieviel Zeit man darin investiert. Klar Taktik ist entscheidend jedoch entwerfen die Taktiken meist nur 3 Member o.O!
4. Arbeitslose leben auf Kosten der STEUERZAHLER


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> wer dagegen die EM oder WM gewinnt das is schon par nummern größer... Ich mag Fußball als vergeleich für die leistungen von top gilden!
> Fußball war auch iwan ma nen spiel ^^ und ist es jetz auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann musst du aber auch akzeptieren könne, dass es Leute gibt denen die EM oder die WM komplett am Gesäß vorbeigeht und die sich für die überbezahlte und hochgedopte Fußballprofis ähnlich wenig interessieren wie für reallifeignorierende Pixelhaufenmörder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch akzeptieren könne, dass es Leute gibt denen die EM oder die WM komplett am Gesäß vorbeigeht und die sich für die überbezahlte und hochgedopte Fußballprofis ähnlich wenig interessieren wie für reallifeignorierende Pixelhaufenmörder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das akzeptiere ich durchaus. Aber jemand, dem die EM/WM am Hintern vorbei geht, der postet das nicht in jedem Thread in einem Fußballforum, in dem es um die EM/WM geht.
Das fände ich dann ähnlich wenig tolerabel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Redis schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich PVE überhaubt nicht und die besten Gilden erst recht nicht!
> 
> 1. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr groß das 50% wenn nicht mehr in den besten Gilden arbeitslos sind.
> 2. Diese Leute haben keine Zukunft im rl
> ...



zu 1.: Haltlose Behauptung
zu 2.: Haltlose Behauptung
zu 3.: Sehe ich anders. Aber jedem seine Meinung
zu 4.: Um arbeitslos zu sein, muß man vorher gearbeitet haben und somit eingezahlt haben. Aber laß uns das besser nicht vertiefen. Das ist offtopic und Punkt 4 steht da eh nur wegen den beiden haltlosen Behauptungen in den Punkten 1 und 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das akzeptiere ich durchaus. Aber jemand, dem die EM/WM am Hintern vorbei geht, der postet das nicht in jedem Thread in einem Fußballforum, in dem es um die EM/WM geht.
> Das fände ich dann ähnlich wenig tolerabel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.

Wenn ich mich nicht für Fußball interessiere poste ich in keinem Fußballforum, stimmt (mach ich auch nicht)
Aber ich poste in einem WOW- Forum weil mich WoW interessiert. Und die dusseligen Boybandgilden bzw. deren kreischende Fans gehören da nu ma leider dazu.
Und ich finde dann darf ich mich auch dazu äußern, denk ich jedenfalls?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (3. April 2008)

vllt. clearen die ja als erste sunwell?^^ aber allianz wird niemals die beste gilde der welt werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allein wo Nihilum ja jetzt aufgehört hat werden sich die hordler sehr anstrengen ihren platz dafür einzunehmen xD



LG


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hm der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.


Ich hab nicht angefangen mit dem Fußball-Vergleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht für Fußball interessiere poste ich in keinem Fußballforum, stimmt (mach ich auch nicht)
> Aber ich poste in einem WOW- Forum weil mich WoW interessiert. Und die dusseligen Boybandgilden bzw. deren kreischende Fans gehören da nu ma leider dazu.
> Und ich finde dann darf ich mich auch dazu äußern, denk ich jedenfalls?


Hm, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Ich hab den Vergleich so gesehen:

Die Leute spielen WoW (interessieren sich dafür), aber ihnen gehen Topgilden/Firstkills am Hintern vorbei.
Sie posten im WoW-Forum - meinen aber in Threads in denen es um Topgilden/Firstkills geht kundtun zu müssen, daß sie das überhaupt nicht interessiert.

Die Leute spielen Fußball (interessieren sich dafür), scheren sich aber nicht um EM/WM.
Sie posten im Fußballforum - posten die dann auch in EM/WM-Threads, daß es sie nicht im mindesten interessiert?

Fragwürdig.

Und selbst bei WoW kann man das Thema ausweiten.

- Warum posten Leute in Threads, in denen um PvP geht, daß sie kein PvP machen und PvP eh für'n Arsch ist?
- Warum posten Leute in RP-Threads, daß Rollenspieler alles Hampelmänner sind und Rollenspiel in WoW nichts verloren hat?

Ich erinnere mich da auch gerade an diese seltsame Petition nach Einführung des E-Sports-Forums, in der irgendein intoleranter Mensch geforert hat dieses wieder abzuschaffen und erstaunlich viele Leute der gleichen Meinung waren.

Aber ich glaube Du hast Recht. Der Vergleich mit Fußball hinkt. Imho findet sich dort weitaus weiniger Intoleranz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@L-MWarFReak: Sie haben nicht aufgehört. Es war ein April-Scherz. Das steht auch x mal in diesem und auch in anderen Theads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

der vergleich zwischen ner gilde die irgend nen world-firstkill hat und ner fussballmannschaft die weltmeister wird hinkt gewaltig, denn:

weltmeister: interessiert viele, weil es ueberall in den medien kommt, die ne menge geld dafuer kriegen, dass sie fussball spielen, sich politiker im glanze erfolgreicher sportler sonnen, sportler dann noch grossartig gefeiert werden

world-firstkill bei nem online-spiel
sorry...aber noch nie in der tagesschau darueber gehoert, steht nichtmal im videotext....
durfte sich ein mitglied von nihilum schon in ein goldenes Buch einer stadt eintragen, weil er die stadt zu ruhme gefuehrt hat
kennt jemand die wirkliche identitaet eines nihilum spielers?
also sind die worldfirstkills vollkommen egal, da eh niemand weiss wer oder wieviele spieler hinter so einer gilde stehen?
wer kann ausschliessen, dass sich mehrere spieler einen char teilen um so erfolgreich zu sein?


----------



## Redis (3. April 2008)

> zu 1.: Haltlose Behauptung
> zu 2.: Haltlose Behauptung
> zu 3.: Sehe ich anders. Aber jedem seine Meinung
> zu 4.: Um arbeitslos zu sein, muß man vorher gearbeitet haben und somit eingezahlt haben. Aber laß uns das besser nicht vertiefen. Das ist offtopic und Punkt 4 steht da eh nur wegen den beiden haltlosen Behauptungen in den Punkten 1 und 2.



1. Erklär mir bitte Mal wielang die Gilden in der Top 5 am Tag spielen und zudem arbeiten?
2. Zu deinem Punkt 2 würd ich gerne wissen wie du das siehst?

Peace


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die Leute spielen WoW (interessieren sich dafür), aber ihnen gehen Topgilden/Firstkills am Hintern vorbei.
> Sie posten im WoW-Forum - meinen aber in Threads in denen es um Topgilden/Firstkills geht kundtun zu müssen, daß sie das überhaupt nicht interessiert.
> 
> Die Leute spielen Fußball (interessieren sich dafür), scheren sich aber nicht um EM/WM.
> Sie posten im Fußballforum - posten die dann auch in EM/WM-Threads, daß es sie nicht im mindesten interessiert?



Erstes scheint möglich zweiteres eher weniger (oder kennt wer nen Fußballfan der sich nicht für EM / WM interessiert?)
Insofern Fußballvergleich zu!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Forum dient ja grundsätzlich dem Meinungsaustausch, und wenn ich lese mit welcher  Inbrunst manche Spieler bestimmt Gilden oder sogar deren einzelne Mitglieder anhimmeln, beobachten oder ihr Ausscheiden beweinen, dann finde ich das persönlich schon ausgesprochen merkwürdig.
Und wenn es dann mal ein Thread dazu gibt dann äußere ich meine Befremdlichkeit darüber.
Ich denke das dieses Hinterhergerenne ganz viel Kreativität ausbremst.
Grade sah ich im Forum jemand der hiess Campino76. Was bringt es mir, mich wie eine bekannt Persönlichkeit zu nennen, die ich nicht bin und dann durch den Namen auch noch kundzutun, dass 75 andere einen ähnlich unoriginellen Einfall hatten.
Viel wichtiger als zu sagen: "Boa der von Nihilum ist aber toll" ist zu sagen "Baoh ich bin toll. Auch mit meinem blau grünen Equipp bin ich toll und ich hab bestimmt genausoviel Spaß in WoW(oder sogar mehr) als irgendein Nihilimfuzzi."


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> 1. Erklär mir bitte Mal wielang die Gilden in der Top 5 am Tag spielen und zudem arbeiten?


Hm, ich spiele bestimmt >30h die Woche - und ich hab einen Fulltimejob.
Schau mal wieviel die Topraiden spielen. Die haben kurze Phasen in denen sie 5 mal die Woche je 6h+ raiden. Das sind dann ebenfalls 30h+
Danach haben sie den Content clear - die Raidzeiten werden verkürzt und nach kurzer Zeit gehen sie auch nur noch 2x die Woche raiden.

Warum sollten die nicht ebenfalls in der Lage sein im RL einen Fulltimejob zu haben?


Redis schrieb:


> 2. Zu deinem Punkt 2 würd ich gerne wissen wie du das siehst?


Aus den o.g. Gründen sehe ich deswegen auch nicht, warum die im RL keine Zukunft haben sollten.
Soviel zu Punkt 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> der vergleich zwischen ner gilde die irgend nen world-firstkill hat und ner fussballmannschaft die weltmeister wird hinkt gewaltig, denn:
> 
> weltmeister: interessiert viele, weil es ueberall in den medien kommt, die ne menge geld dafuer kriegen, dass sie fussball spielen, sich politiker im glanze erfolgreicher sportler sonnen, sportler dann noch grossartig gefeiert werden
> 
> ...



So sieht es wohl aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> der vergleich zwischen ner gilde die irgend nen world-firstkill hat und ner fussballmannschaft die weltmeister wird hinkt gewaltig, denn:
> 
> weltmeister: interessiert viele, weil es ueberall in den medien kommt, die ne menge geld dafuer kriegen, dass sie fussball spielen, sich politiker im glanze erfolgreicher sportler sonnen, sportler dann noch grossartig gefeiert werden
> 
> ...



Finde ich nicht, dass ist nur eine lokale Frage, guck mal nach Kora und wie dort mit Starcraft Champions umgegangen wird.
Das ist wie bei uns Fußball.


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

@ ohrensammler
starcraft-champion in Korea interessiert die Koreaner
fussballweltmeister interessiert die halbe welt
noch fragen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> @ ohrensammler
> starcraft-champion in Korea interessiert die Koreaner
> fussballweltmeister interessiert die halbe welt
> noch fragen?



warts mal ab. E-Sport in 5 Jahren ??  Wir sprechen uns wieder.


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

du weisst schon, dass pve-erfolge niemals e-sport faehig werden?
also sprechen wir uns in 5 jahren nochmal ueber nihilum
kennt noch jemand den weltmeister im fussball von 1954?
ist erst 54 jahre her^^


----------



## Deathsoull (3. April 2008)

Sack reis und so...


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> du weisst schon, dass pve-erfolge niemals e-sport faehig werden?
> also sprechen wir uns in 5 jahren nochmal ueber nihilum
> kennt noch jemand den weltmeister im fussball von 1954?
> ist erst 54 jahre her^^



Ne Nihilum wird da keiner mehr kennen,  ich meinte E-sport in allgemeinen


Edit:

ich kenne überigens nicht mal mehr die letzten drei Weltmeister. :-)


----------



## theduke666 (3. April 2008)

Patricko schrieb:


> 1. Dieser Theard ist unnötig.
> 
> 2. bla
> 
> ...


Wenn du klugscheissen willst dann lerne erstmal den Unterschied zwischen post und thread.


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ne Nihilum wird da keiner mehr kennen,  ich meinte E-sport in allgemeinen
> Edit:
> 
> ich kenne überigens nicht mal mehr die letzten drei Weltmeister. :-)


frag nen "normalen" fussballfan und er kann dir die weltmeister ohne probleme nennen evtl mit finalgegner
frag nen wow spieler nach den letzten 10 firstkills...und nur bei ganz wenigen wird dir jemand das sagen koennen


----------



## Nesnah (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> kennt noch jemand den weltmeister im fussball von 1954?
> ist erst 54 jahre her^^



Ich weiß es nicht weils mich nicht interessiert weil meiner Meinung nach Fußball ein Sport ist der aus 22 Flaschen besteht die nur darauf Warten das der Ball zu Ihnen kommt.... vom Profi Fußball will ich jetzt garnicht anfangen... 

Niemand interessiert sich für die World first kills eines Videospiels weil es "nur" unter den Jugendlichen angesagt ist. Fußball trifft eine Größe Bandbreite von Leuten als Videospiele. Deshalb wird in naher Zukunft auch niemand über E-sport reden. In 40 - 50 Jahren wird E-sport auf der Welt seinen Platz einnehmen weil denn alle Generationen die nichts mit diesem Begriff anfangen können inner Kiste liegen.  aber in 5 Jahren wird E-sport noch immer keine große Nummer sein.


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> du weisst schon, dass pve-erfolge niemals e-sport faehig werden?
> also sprechen wir uns in 5 jahren nochmal ueber nihilum
> kennt noch jemand den weltmeister im fussball von 1954?
> ist erst 54 jahre her^^


Najoa, in dem Fall muß ich Ohrensammler aber recht geben. Ist alles nur eine Frage der Lokalität und der Interessen.

Davon ab: Ich akzeptiere durchaus, daß sich viele nicht für Firstkills und dergleichen interessieren.
Nur sollten sie sich dann auch zu entsprechenden Themen geschlossen halten. Alles andere ist intolerant.

Wie ich bereits schrieb ist das ja in anderen Bereichen ebenso.
Thema RP-Realms. Da macht jemand berechtigterweise einen Thread auf, in dem es darum geht, daß sich viele Chars auf RP-Realms erstelln und dann die entsprechenden Regeln mißachten undd Blizz da nicht durchreift und was passiert? Der Thread wird von Flamern und Spammern überflutet. Muß das sein?
Wer sich nicht für Rollenspiel interessiert, der soll sich halt geschlossen halten.
Es macht einer einen Thread wegen Arena-Balancing auf und es melden sich etliche zu Wort, die meinen "Wayne" wäre einen Post wert und PvP und Arena wären eh fürn Arsch und in WoW fehl am Platz.
Warum? Muß das sein?

Ich frage mich einfach, warum immer so viele Leute, die ein bestimmter Themenbereich nicht interessiert, dies in eben solchen Threads zum Ausdruck bringen muß.

Vielleicht kann mir einer derjenigen, die in diesem Thread meinten schreiben zu müssen, daß es sie nicht interessiert, erklären warum er meinte uns dies kundtun zu müssen?

Und ja: Mir ist durchaus bewußt, daß wir uns inzwischen fernab des ursprünglchen Themas bewegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

ich hab mich hier nur geaeussert, weil irgendjemand den vergleich zu fussball gezogen hat und meinte nihilum waere vergleichbar mit nem fussballweltmeister
ist es aber nicht


----------



## Black Muffin (3. April 2008)

Es gibt viele gute Gilden - die Differenz ist nicht gross.


----------



## Schakabar (3. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich kenne überigens nicht mal mehr die letzten drei Weltmeister. :-)



2006 Frankreich vs. Italien Weltmeister: Italien  WM in Deutschland

2002 Brasilien vs. Deutschland Weltmeister: Brasilien  WM in Japan/ Südkorea

1998 Frankreich vs. Brasilien Weltmeister: Frankreich WM in Frankreich

Sry offtopic, aber musste jetzt sein. Oleoleole  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ach und 1954 wars Deutschland.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Schakabar schrieb:


> 2006 Frankreich vs. Italien Weltmeister: Italien  WM in Deutschland
> 
> 2002 Brasilien vs. Deutschland Weltmeister: Brasilien  WM in Japan/ Südkorea
> 
> ...


Die letzten 3 Firstkills:

V A N Q U I S H (US-Cho'gall) - Kalecgos.
Blood Legion (US-Illidan) - Brutallus.
Curse / SK-Gaming - Felmyst. 

Olé, olé. *g*


----------



## Grimdhoul (3. April 2008)

Gegenfrage: Wer hatte den Raggi world first ? ich weiss es nicht ... und die Weltmeister der letzten Jahre (20 Jahre) kann man sicher googlen .. die meisten weiss ich noch ... :-)


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wer hatte den Raggi world first ? ich weiss es nicht ... und die Weltmeister der letzten Jahre (20 Jahre) kann man sicher googlen .. die meisten weiss ich noch ... :-)


Ascent (am 25.04.2005)


----------



## Iqb (3. April 2008)

Aber so wirds kommen...
"Herzlich willkommen zu Tagesschau vom 8.5.2039.

Etwa zeitgleich mit der Kür des Siegers im TFT-Altgeräte-Weitwurf Igor Krachmanof, bezwang eine Gruppe junger VR-Spieler names Nihilum NextGen den bisher schwersten Gegner Lord Carmack in der von Blizzard generierten Welt Wow: Zorn der Galaxis. 
Erfolgreich kamen hier die auf der CeBit 2k39 vorgestellten BlizzVR-GanzkörperAnzüge zum Einsatz, mit denen virtuelle Spielfiguren rein durch Gehirnströme des Trägers gesteuert werden.
Leider können im Moment 2 Spieler noch nicht von ihrem VR-Anzug getrennt werden, da die Rückmeldung der Fähigkeit Totstellen unvorhersehbare neurale Reaktionen hervorgerufen hat"

Ansonstens gibts evt. noch zu berichten, dass eine (mir) neue Webseite http://www.wowjutsu.com/world/ versucht, über das Arsenal eine Art Bewertung der Leistung und Aktivität über gescannte Items der Mitglieder zu erreichen.
Hat Schwächen, da ungenau bei Gildenwechsel oder "RandomRaids", aber gibt in etwa Auskunft über die Aktivität einer Gilde, bezieht quasi die Anzahl der Kriegsgleven mit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (13. Mai 2008)

/Sign Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esport wird größer, Pupulärer..
sagt selbst der Chef von SK Gaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja mal schaun, ich hoffs das es irgendwann in der Tagesschau heist [...] <-- Siehe Vorposter


----------



## fabdiem (13. Mai 2008)

wuah wo kommt der thread denn her?

wir warten ja alle noch auf den world first kill von kil'jedean ( kp wie der geschrieben wird)


----------



## fabdiem (13. Mai 2008)

wuah wo kommt der thread denn her?

wir warten ja alle noch auf den world first kill von kil'jedean ( kp wie der geschrieben wird)


----------



## fabdiem (13. Mai 2008)

wuah wo kommt der thread denn her?

wir warten ja alle noch auf den world first kill von kil'jedean ( kp wie der geschrieben wird)


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (13. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> wuah wo kommt der thread denn her?
> 
> wir warten ja alle noch auf den world first kill von kil'jedean ( kp wie der geschrieben wird)



kil'jaeden is noch net freigeschaltet un kann daher auch nochn et gekillt werden... 

kungen will den first kill haben hat er gesagt... und ich hoffe sie bekommen ihn auch...


----------



## Artenus (13. Mai 2008)

Nihilum hat doch Muru noch net mal down oder ?


----------



## Melih (13. Mai 2008)

NarYethz schrieb:


> wenn nihilium von jemandem überholt wird, dann von "for the horde" und von sonst keinem.. nihilium is deswegen nich mehr die äußerste spitze, weil die es nich mehr so haben wie im sommer, da musste man bei ihnen 15h am tag online sein als pflicht, aber das habe sich anscheinend geändert, soviel dazu ^-^


was ist mti sk gaming?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die haben mu´uru firstkill auserdem kennt da viele (eher gesagt mein bruder)


----------



## Chrissian (13. Mai 2008)

was Istt diese nihilium???


----------



## SixNight (13. Mai 2008)

Patricko schrieb:


> Genau Wyane?
> 
> Außerdem sagt T6 nicht alles...



Stimme ich 100% zu .. auch boons können t6 haben ... 
Und in jeden Gildenranking ,  Thread kann von mir aus jeder scheiß stehen für mich bleibt Nihilum die beste Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> kil'jaeden is noch net freigeschaltet un kann daher auch nochn et gekillt werden...
> 
> kungen will den first kill haben hat er gesagt... und ich hoffe sie bekommen ihn auch...



Ich hoff es auch wann wird kil denn freigeschaltet ?


----------



## Dahzu (13. Mai 2008)

Vermutungen gehen von 2-3 Wochen aus...etwa die selbe Zeit wie zwischen Tor 1 und Tor 2.


----------



## phamo (13. Mai 2008)

Es kommt nicht nur auf das QE an, sondern auch auf die leute, die hinter den rechnern sitzen ;P

Der Lead spielt ne grosse Rolle,..Absprache pur..und naührlich Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehen was aus "Forte" wird.


----------



## Milivoje (13. Mai 2008)

der vergleich zu fußball KÖNNTE hinken. ein beispiel:
am sonntag stieg der geilste verein der wlt auf. in diesen 90 minuten bin ich vollkommen ausgerastet, stand unter spannung wie zuletzt max. beim examen. beim entscheidenden tor hab ich den laptop meiner freundin runtergeschmissen.... riss im gehäuse. gott, war mir das latte. kann einer von euch wirklich eine ähnliche begeisterung dafür aufbringen, wenn irgendwelche horsts, die ihr noch nichtmal mit namen kennt, irgendnen encounter zum ersten mal legen?


----------



## Fujiko(Noir) (14. Mai 2008)

*gähn*


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> was Istt diese nihilium???



werd älter, lern deutsch, hör auf mit dem scheiß pvp, guck dir pve videos an


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> werd älter, lern deutsch, hör auf mit dem scheiß pvp, guck dir pve videos an



sollte das lustig sein? wenn ja, ich lache nächstes jahr darüber.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> sollte das lustig sein? wenn ja, ich lache nächstes jahr darüber.


nein, das war ernst


----------



## sevendays5 (14. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> nein, das war ernst




das macht die sache noch lustiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevendays5 (14. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> nein, das war ernst




das macht die sache noch lustiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausserdem

wie du hier sehen kannst, sind die pvpler die erfolgreicheren pveler


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> das macht die sache noch lustiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein... die erfolgreichen gilden sitzen nur alle auf pvp servern... das macht sie aber noch nicht zu pvplern...


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Eigentlich Wurst wer den Firstkill macht.. Bloss die Arroganten Äusserungen von Awake gehen mir gewaltig auf den Zeiger. "Früher war der schwerer", "Früher war der nicht so leicht aber WIR haben ihn trotzdem besiegt"...



früher hat sich nihilum auch noch vorm raid mit seelenstein vollgebuffed, sodass jeder spieler im bossfight einfach wieder aufspringen konnte^^ aber in der regel hat er schon recht... die meisten gilden schaffen es nur dank nerfs...


----------



## böseee (14. Mai 2008)

Patricko schrieb:


> 2. Wie oben gesagt , kann keine Gilde Nihilium mehr einholen im moment.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur so zur info muru den boss vor kiljaedan und der letzte wo gelegt worden ist  hat den firstkill an SK Gaming vergeben


----------



## Deathsoull (14. Mai 2008)

Ne in Harmony is hier bei uns auf Thrall und hat muru auch scho down! 2 beste deutsche gilde oder so xD! Hinter for the Horde halt^^

Tjo finds gut das da vorn mal andre mitmischen! Seit aq40 damals gabs ja nur nihilum mit den ganzen firstkills!


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jupp das stimmt. Seh ich auch ein. Bloss find ich´s irgendwie immer geil wenn ein derart Weltfremder (ist so sorry) solch eine Arrogante Art an den Tag legt. Wenn WoW mal abgeschaltet wird geht doch für diese Leute die Welt unter.



ne seh ich anders... ich kenn mehrere die sunwell raiden un die spielen vllt 1/3 von dem was ich spiele... wenn überhaupt^^


----------



## ReWahn (14. Mai 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jupp das stimmt. Seh ich auch ein. Bloss find ich´s irgendwie immer geil wenn ein derart Weltfremder (ist so sorry) solch eine Arrogante Art an den Tag legt. Wenn WoW mal abgeschaltet wird geht doch für diese Leute die Welt unter.



Gelaber. Nihilum sind dprofessionelle Spieler. z.B. ihr Paladin JohnnyR ist auch vielen CS-Spielern ein Begriff, kenne mich da selbst nicht gut aus, aber nach dem was n Freund erzählt ist er da auch ganz oben mit dabei...
Ein Ene von WoW wäre für die ganzen süchtigen schlimm werden, wozu aber die profis garantiert nicht zählen... und selbst wenn... ddie verdienen sich damit teilweise ihren Lebensunterhalt, also wayne ob sie süchtig sind oder nicht... naja denke wenn WoW mal weg ist suchen die sich n neues game in dem sie dann versuchen ganz nach oben zu kommen...


----------



## Nerja (14. Mai 2008)

Wo, bitte, ist im Arsenal die skill-Leiste ... gäbe es eine, wäre sie beim thread-opener irgendwo um den Null-Wert herum.

Ohne schleimen zu wollen behaupte ich, daß die Nihi-Leute mit ihren twinks wahrscheinlich einen bessere Figur abgeben würden, als die meisten mains, die sich im T6-content tummeln

skill > equip


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Gelaber. Nihilum sind dprofessionelle Spieler. z.B. ihr Paladin JohnnyR ist auch vielen CS-Spielern ein Begriff, kenne mich da selbst nicht gut aus, aber nach dem was n Freund erzählt ist er da auch ganz oben mit dabei...
> Ein Ene von WoW wäre für die ganzen süchtigen schlimm werden, wozu aber die profis garantiert nicht zählen... und selbst wenn... ddie verdienen sich damit teilweise ihren Lebensunterhalt, also wayne ob sie süchtig sind oder nicht... naja denke wenn WoW mal weg ist suchen die sich n neues game in dem sie dann versuchen ganz nach oben zu kommen...



sind nicht umsonst partner von mousesports


----------



## Cervante (14. Mai 2008)

Kein Equip kann Skill übertreffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofriese (14. Mai 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Mit mir kann man reden, schonmal davon gehört? Dein "Gelaber" Kommentar kannst Du Dir getrost sonstwo hinstecken! Wenn man nicht fähig ist seine Argumente in Sozialer Schreibweise zu untermauern kann man auch mal die Klappe halten. Ich hab noch nie, und werde mir nie unterstellen lassen, ich "labere"! Punkt.


Das mit dem sonstwo hinstecken solltest du dir auch sonstwo hinstecken, bevor du dir selbst widersprichst. Du bewegst dich etwas über der Grenze.


----------



## Arkoras (14. Mai 2008)

Cervante schrieb:


> Kein Equip kann Skill übertreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Ein S3 equipter der nur wenig Skill hat (aber halt genug, um zB als Hunter zu wissen, das er kein nahkämpfer ist) wird einen S1 equipten der "viel Skill" hat trotzdem besiegen.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

Cervante schrieb:


> Kein Equip kann Skill übertreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo... nur weil irgendwelche leute equip farmen können sind sie noch lange nich so gut wie nihilum / last resort / for the horde etc


----------

